Ask HN: What podcast(s) are you listening to on a daily basis? - orschiro
======
mcphail
Not all are daily releases, but here they are. a16z ESPN Baseball Tonight
Exponent Masters of Scale Recode Decode The Bill Simmons Podcast The Joe Rogan
Experience The Knowledge Project Ross Bolen Podcast

Also Tim Ferris and Founders Fund's Anatomy of Next every now and again.

